# sun-dresses for pear shapes?



## Tad (May 28, 2015)

TL;DR version: Im looking for advice on sun-dresses for pear shaped bbw.

Crazy enough to read the wall of words version:
This is completely a fishing expedition. I dont know how much anyone can help me on this, but there are some pretty fashion-educated people on this board so I figure it cant hurt to ask.

Here is the background: 

First, my wife is musing about the possibilities of getting a sundress. This is big news, because in the nearly 25 years that weve been a couple she has had precisely one sun-dress, that she wore a few times in the summer of 1992. For that matter, shes had maybe half-a-dozen other dresses (one at a time), all much more structured affairs worn for weddings, funerals, or dressy occasions. I would love her to get a sun-dress, because I like her to try new things, because they look like a comfortable way to enjoy some parts of the summer, and because I enjoy seeing her dressed in different ways and having a chance to show her off in different clothes. 

Second, she hates shopping, burns out in twenty minutes max--counting trying things on--and can very easily get turned off an entire style if she tries on some things that dont flatter. Normally I pre-scout stores, and for things that I cant really buy for her (need trying on, not sure about colour) Ill bring her in to do some pretty focused shopping in stores where I think there is a fighting chance that shell find clothes she likes. (just inverse the stereotypical husband-wife shopping dynamic, and youll have a fair idea of how we work).

Here is where I need help. She was less than half her current age and less than three quarters her current weight the last time she had a sun dress, so both styles and her body have changed, and I dont really remember the style on it that well anyway. So I really dont have much of a clue of what would work well on her (or that shell like). Im hoping that someone here can help guide me to (current) styles that have at least better odds of working, so that I can help her by scouting out higher-probability dresses.

She is a pear, carrying her weight primarily in the hips, bum, and thighs, and secondarily in the upper arms and lower belly (and she is a BBW, it isnt like any part is particularly fat free). In younger days she had a very dramatic swoop from waist to hip, but age and motherhood have moderated that to being closer to a steady taper from her narrowest area (just under the bust) out to the hip. She is naturally all hip and thigh, between literally large boned in those areas (when she was thin enough to count her ribs by eye and her hip bones jutted out, she still needed size 13 jeans to go around her hips), and muscle (she bikes and walks everywhere) before even counting where fat accumulates on her. 

Generally she does best with necklines that are some approximation of a v-neck, although in a pinch a wide, shallow/flat neckline can somewhat work (some of this is probably general pears should choose a neckline that visually widens their shoulders and some has to do with shapes that flatter her facethe v-neck does both I think, the broad shallow collar only the former).

She generally loathes A-line and empire waist thingies, because with her shape and their lack of structure they drape themselves over every lump and bump of her body. A lot of sundresses seem similarly unstructured, designed perhaps to hang from the shoulders and or bust, but what do you do for someone with hips wider than shoulders and belly more prominent than bust?


----------



## luvmybhm (May 29, 2015)

well, i am generally not much of a sundress gal...as i suffer many of the fashion issues your wife does...i am bigger through the hips/butt/tum, have large upper arms and to be honest...sundresses are generally not bra friendly and i hate wearing strapless bras.

that said...

i have worn sundresses with a cute light summer bolero sweater. this lets the cuteness of the dress show but lets me cover my upper arms. 

for me, i have gotten more into the maxi dress than the sundress these days. i don't do short skirts anymore (too old for that now...lol). the key is to find one in something other than knit. that is where they go horribly wrong. i find some really cute ones with a v neck and a handkerchief sort of bottom. they tend to be ones that are more flowy and less 'knit that clings to every bump.' you may want to see if that style appeals to her. you can generally find that look at any dept store these days. 

View attachment 120160
View attachment 120161
View attachment 120162
View attachment 120163


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 29, 2015)

HI Tad, I know her pain. I hate sun dresses because I do not like showing my arms. (I carry my weight in my lower belly, arms, thighs, hips and butt.)

Unfortunately, being a bbw with a belly/gut you have to try on clothes because cuts look differently depending on material. Sometimes if the material is stretchy, you can do a smaller size and the fit is better..I know she is not one to try things on, but with dresses, she might need to.

But if it helps I attached a pic of myself in a summer dress.. I think I was a size 26 at the time.

(Sorry about the large pic) 

View attachment IMAG0038.jpg


----------



## agouderia (May 29, 2015)

Let's start out with a few fashion definition issues:

Does 'sun dress' for you&wife necessarily mean that it has to have straps/halterneck?

Since you write about v-neck & collars I assume no - you're looking for a lightweight, comfortable summer dress. Which fulfill these criteria, it has to be on the loose, not too fitted side though.

I can understand your wife's misgivings about A-line dresses since they tend to create a non-flattering tent/potato-sack look.

Though I would strongly encourage re-thinking the assessment of Empire-line (or even better high-waisted wrap) dresses. There is no better way to draw the attention to a nice neckline and be forgiving about the lower body fit issues than one of those. 

Because let's face it, fitted dresses for a pear - unless they have a flared/skater skirt - have to be tailored to measure to really fit & flatter.

What works well are optical illusion dresses with a straight (sometimes with stretch) under-dress and a floaty, more diaphanous upper eye-catching layer 

Or a so called body-con version, where a difference in color/pattern/fabric guides the eye.

Also important - material: Any type of knit/jersey for true summer comfort is a bad idea. Good are thinner cotton/linen fabrics (not to thick or stiff or they won't drape well) like organdy/cambric or thin viscosis/rayon blends. Polyester for heat reasons isn't so good.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

Luv and Lucca--yes, she also carries weight in her upper arms. She only started occasionally wearing tank tops a few years ago, and only in the most casual of situation (back yard, on a bike ride) on the warmest days (or if trying to get some sun before we would be heading to the beach, so as not to burn too quickly!). She'll typically pull a t-shirt or blouse on over top if the bike ride stops at a coffee shop or leave home to go to a store--but part of that, I think is the sort of trashy connotations she has with tank tops (that they are not really proper dress for being around people in), plus maybe that she is full enough in the bust (not in terms of projection, but of how much chest is covered, if that makes sense) that tank tops show more than she would otherwise show. 

Agouderia: I could be wrong, but I think that when my wife said shed kind of like to have a sun dress, what she really meant was On really hot, sticky, days, it would be nice to have something light-weight and as cool as possible to wear, that looked somewhat more presentable than a tank-top and shorts. If it was even cooler than wearing close-to-knee length shorts that would be even better. I dont think she has much better idea than I do of what this actually would look like. As Ive mentioned, when moving beyond t-shirts she normally wears more structured items and close to never wears dresses (or even skirts), so she doesnt have a lot of experience to draw on knowing she wants A but not B. 

LuvmyBHM: what is a "maxi dress"? (she wears so exceedingly few dresses that I'm not too educated on terms--I don't normally pay much attention to that part of stores/ads/web-pages)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 29, 2015)

. Im probably not as big as your wife, but i have wide thighs and calves with big hips. The thinnest part of my torso is under my breasts, so i am quite short waisted. The wrong dress makes me look squat at best. I also have a stomach condition so avoid certain cuts or else i am asked if i am pregnant - this style helps flow more. These are my own rules of thumb that help me identify prospects on the rack, as opposed to trying each on.

Select a dress that is wide at the base, instead of flowing. This creates the same optical illusian as the age old one person puts their arm behind the tree while another hiding behind it extends their arm, so the first person looks like their arm is wayyy longer.

It should stop at he thinnest part of her leg. I have muscular calves for example, so all my dresses need to end above the knee or above my calf so i dont look truncated.

There should be some visual differentiation at the thinnest point of her body. This creates the optical illussion that she is thinner all the way down, and rhe rest isnt as obvious. The more flaring the bottom of that skirt, the bigger the effect.

Fabric should feel more like linen than slinky - it will hold that "not clinging" shape better, and wont outline her navel or get caughtt between her thighs when the wind blows.

Also - if your wife's thighs chafe like mine do when its hot, make sure it is long enough that if ahe chooses she can wear shorts under it.

Ill see if i can take a photo later of a dress i have that fits what i am trying to say (i suck at verbalizing types of clothing cuz i hate shopping )


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2015)

This was awesome, and the exact sort of thing I needed  (and it helps that it sounds like you have reasonably similar proportions.)

More, from anyone, also appreciated. I'll happily have multiple pieces of advice, even if not all in agreement 

(as for chafing....she almost never wears skirts/dresses, and when she does it is usually more of a dress-up occasion than a walk-around-a-lot sort of thing, so hasn't really experienced it, but I would assume it is quite possible/likely for anyone with large thighs?)


----------



## agouderia (May 29, 2015)

A maxi dress simply is a long dress, ankle to almost floor length, in a flowing, floaty style.

They're pretty and comfortable, but admittedly not very practical in daily life - and look better on tall, long-legged women. 



Tad said:


> Agouderia: I could be wrong, but I think that when my wife said shed kind of like to have a sun dress, what she really meant was On really hot, sticky, days, it would be nice to have something light-weight and as cool as possible to wear, that looked somewhat more presentable than a tank-top and shorts. If it was even cooler than wearing close-to-knee length shorts that would be even better.



I agree with your wife 1000%! One thing I never get about North Americans is the obsession with shorts as cool summer clothing - preferably tight shorts made from thick jeans material. There is absolutely nothing less cool and comfortable than the tight, constricting material around your waist, stomach and between your thighs if it's really hot (apart from the fact that they're less than flattering on 9 out of 10 humans). It's borderline schizophrenic! 

Having partially grown up on the summer hot Mediterranean I appreciate one of the few advantages you have as a woman: you can appear fully dressed while having only 8 ounces of fabric hanging around you. And even the slightest of air currents can reach your naked skin....

Since it's easier to see (and easier for me to find as they're sorted according to pattern) what a dress is really like (... and I suspect the 'construction' sketches might appeal to your technical background - you can always imagine them in other colors, fabrics, etc.) - I opted for some dress patterns as examples for potential candidates:

http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/printed-maxi-dress-plus-size-042013

This one is wonderfully flattering for anybody with nice neckline and bust, loose and comfortable, also works well at any length, it doesn't have to be maxi.

http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/wrap-dress-plus-size-022011

In a light material it's fine even for baking heat and is great for pears and hourglasses. 

http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/empire-waist-dress-with-ruched-bust-52010

see above, a bit more structured, a feminine classic

http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/dress-with-asymmetrical-gathers-plus-size-072014

Very adaptable, the gathering with the small belt (if sewn), can be placed at the most flattering part of the waist.

http://www.burdastyle.com/pattern_store/patterns/inset-dress-with-cutout-plus-size-102014

Looks a bit bland in that material, but you can tell from the pattern design it's a great, intricate cut that will make a perfect fit on any curvy figure.

Just to give you some ideas.

Oh - and I second everything Xyantha said about dress length and the legs (my own best points are 2 finger below the knee or 4 fingers above the ankle)


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> . Also - if your wife's thighs chafe like mine do when its hot, make sure it is long enough that if ahe chooses she can wear shorts under it.


 *snipped for brevity*

Chaffing is a bitch! I normally wear shorts under my skirts/dresses on the few occasions I wear them. 

Then there is the other side of large thighs... the shorts that ride up between your legs when you walk.. *eye roll* #fatgirlproblems
lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 29, 2015)

Here are three dresses on my body type. The pink peasant dress is terrible. It cuts off where my waist ends, meaning it looks like me belly and hips flare out weirdly.

The white dress (btw tad that was my panic omg i cant get out of it - only because i like you did i clamber back into its maw) has a wide base and very high waist. The purpose of this is to look like boobs, then thin lega coming out. Because the bottom is wide, the eye ghosts over the hip as opposed to being drawn to it.

The long one was what i wore to work. Same concept - that hard curve in under the chest then the subtle curve out is softened by the length of the dress

Also - patterns break up the eye! The waist deliniation point is key, esp for those of us with a high waist and wide hips!!

P.s my bathroom was a disaster lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 29, 2015)

And this one..


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 29, 2015)

And my terror dress


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2015)

Thanks again for the help and ideas. Did some quick online looking at the main sources of plus sizes dresses around here (wife is at the upper end of her weight range, restricting her more to those stores--at the lower end there would have been a broader selection. Why this year?  Not that as an FA I'm complaining about her current size, but it does make the whole clothes thing more challenging). In:
http://www.laura.ca/Categories/94-Dresses.aspx
http://www.additionelle.com/en/plus-size-dresses
http://www.penningtons.com/en/plus-size-dresses

I certainly found some things I can't rule out. And some that might have been nice if they were not black or navy (I like saunas, but I don't think they make a great fashion statement), or pure polyester (see saunas comment above). She's had good luck with wrap or cross-over front dresses in the past, but apparently those are not the style this year.

But--I'm not giving up! We'll see what we can get out and see...

(and an aside to Lucca: for once wife doesn't have the shorts riding up issue this year. Mostly because her shorts from previous years are tight this year, so the legs probably can't ride up, which is maybe not her prefered way to avoid that particular issue... (although I'm not complaining :smitten: ))

ETA: and Xyantha postes while I was putting this together--thank you for braving the terror dress, and you really helped illustrate the difference in cuts--the terror dress looks both innocent and perfect.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 29, 2015)

found this online...lists plus size shops in canada. hope it helps.

http://plussize.lovetoknow.com/Plus_Size_Clothing_Stores_Canada

most department stores go to size 24. after that it does get trickier. you should check your local dept. stores woman's section to see what their dept. goes to. 

maybe she could try ordering from woman within when they are running one of their free shipping and returns specials. that way she can order it and if it does not fit or she does not like it on...then she can return it. 

you can get much better deals online than going to a regular plus size store most of the time.


----------



## Gingembre (May 30, 2015)

I'm a pear shape and when it comes to summer dresses, I do quite like an A-line skirt I'm afraid! I usually wear dresses like the one pictured here, with 'comfort shorts' underneath to protect against the chafe! 






I don't like bearing my arms so I usually wear a light cardigan or demin jacket with them (but that's also to do with the climate of where I live, haha!). I also like a maxi (long) dress, but I am 5'9" and think they can swamp someone more petite.

I'm not often pictured in summer dresses but I'll have a look and see what I can find!


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2015)

Conversation this morning, while we were walking through a mall for other reasons.

Me: Are you still thinking about getting a summery dress?
Her (frustrated sounding): No, I've given up.
Me (tentatively): Did you actually look at any?
Her: No. 
Me: well, if I see anything I think might work for you, I'm still making you look at it.
Her: (mock petulantly, in the style of a melodramatic teenager): I hate you.

Which actually is better than I expected. . She can still laugh about it and hasn't asked, begged or ordered me to not make her look at dresses. But I'll see how it goes.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 30, 2015)

I love summer dress. I have a few. I just hate wearing dresses. But I have made up my mind to wear more dresses this summer. So... Monday I will be wearing my first dress to work. (twice I have changed into a dress for a work event, but never had a dress on for a full day of work.)

Tad I will take pics and post them.


----------



## Tracii (May 30, 2015)

Some really great advice so I really can't add much to whats already been said.
I only wear dresses in the summer so its maxi's or calf lengths anything shorter they ride up in the back.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 2, 2015)

Tad said:


> l
> ETA: and Xyantha postes while I was putting this together--thank you for braving the terror dress, and you really helped illustrate the difference in cuts--the terror dress looks both innocent and perfect.



(Insert gamer urban legend reference) its about as innocent as a mimic!!


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2015)

Given all the people out there, this probably isn’t the first conversation that has combined plus-sizes fashion, sun-dresses, and the &#8216;mimic’ (a classic monster from D&D). But I can’t imagine that it is especially well worn ground.

On the weekend we were in one of the three chains that would definitely have stuff in her size, and they had extremely little in the way of sun dresses, and certainly nothing I even wanted her to try on. Will try to hit up the other ones in the next week or two, and maybe see how some of the stores that go into the lower plus-sizes look. The thing is that with them I don’t know how much of their stuff they take to an 18 or 20, and how their sizes compare to the plus sizes stores (i.e. would their 18 or even 20 fit, when she is an 18 in &#8216;curvy-fit’ or stretchy bottoms at a plus-sizes store?), so there is that danger of “Oh look at his lovely dress….that you are too fat to wear. Oops, sorry about that.” So definitely would want to pre-scout those sorts of places.


----------



## scarlet (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi, all the advise regarding dresses are pretty spot on so I don't have much to add there. what I do have to offer is regarding the chaffing. I very rarely wore dresses in the summer because the whole point (for me anyway) of wearing one would be to have on something light and airy. That never really worked for me because I have to wear shorts underneath to avoid chaffing so I always figure why bother I'll just wear the shorts and t-shirt. Recently I discovered bandelettes, There great! There kind of like wide garters, they prevent the chaffing and also look and made me feel sexy as hell. Under shorts are still great but bandelettes are a really cool option for when you just wanna "air out"  lol


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm going to ask for feedback on some specific dresses, based on on-line pictures--taken on very thin models (I think this stores's size 18/XXL would fit my wife, but it would take the dressing room to be sure, and all the pictures are on small models). This is mostly an eye-calibration exercise on my part, to help me figure out if I'm 'getting it.' I'm hoping you can point out features that I've missed that would be bad for a pear shape.

First one, I think the small, busy, pattern, may not work as well on a size 18 as a size 2? (and it is polyester, so would be off the list anyway) Other than that, what would your thoughts be on that styling?

Second one, horizontal stripes around the bottom half would emphasize wider hips, which would be a mistake (I mean, as an FA I might not complain, but....). But that top part, would that style be reasonable, or crazy, and why?

Third one isn't as casual as I was looking for, but I was looking more for feedback on the styling to try to train my eye...although the dress has a belt, the actual dress doesn't have a defined waist and is more fitted down its length. I'd assume that would likely mean that it is too small in the hip or two big up on top? Any other likely problems that I missed?

The fourth (and last) one, well, the thin straps make it hard to hide bra straps for one. but also I don't know if the strong diagonal pattern would help disguise lumps and bumps, or if disrupting the pattern would actually pull more attention to them? Or maybe it is a 'just have to try it on and see' sort of thing?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 5, 2015)

First one

*For me, I don't think the pattern would be too busy. Not even on a size 18. However, it would depend on whether or not your wife likes patterns. I think the shape is a good one.* 

Second one

*The bottom would be a no, but the top is nice.* 

Third one 

*Fit and flare is great depending on the material. If the material is too stiff it will make her look wider. It needs to be the kind of material that is a bit clingy. If the material is clingy, it will fit perfect on the hips and give her more room to the bottom if she needs it.*

The fourth 

*The best for all is to try on and see. This pattern, is a definite try on and see. But it is a good one. A bit heavy, but believe it or not, it can hide a multitude of problem areas. But again, it would depend on how your wife feels about patterns.*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry for shorthand - in kingston in a tent being rained on!

I really love the pattern on 1 but the waistline may be a little low

The second one is lovely but it may emphasis her hips - she would have to rock it out imo

Number three would be so awesome but again the waistine is low - because she has a tum it may emphasis it

Number three seems busy to me, and the pattern may not be platterinf


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you for the wonderful, and quick, feedback Lucca, Xyantha!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sorry for shorthand - in kingston in a tent being rained on!



For my family "being in a tent" and "rained on" pretty much go hand-in-hand, so I sympathize! I hope the weekend picks up from here.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 5, 2015)

i like all of them, except 2. the top seems too 70's retro and the bottom stripes are a big no.

the rest are all cute styles!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope the pics are not too big..These are all different types.. some are better than others. Some I use spanks with.. but it is just an idea..Some are a bit more dressy, but they are all very light. The last two are sweaters.. I just threw them in to show about the horizontal and diagonal lines... The long green dress with the black sweater is a "maxi" dress. I hope this helps. 

View attachment pic.3.3.jpg


View attachment pic.4.4.jpg


View attachment pic.7.7.jpg


View attachment pic.8.8.jpg


View attachment pic.9.9.jpg


View attachment pic.10.10.jpg


View attachment Pic.1.1.jpg


View attachment pic2.2.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside (Jun 6, 2015)

Tad, your wife and I have different body issues, but we definitely share a common bond when it comes to our attitude toward shopping! Stepping into a women's clothing store = entering a torture chamber. And if an item of clothing hasn't fallen apart yet, it's still good. 

I think all of the examples you gave are cute. I may be stereotyping a bit here, but I'm impressed that you avoided the male traps of selecting things that are so overtly sexy that they would make your wife uncomfortable wearing them in public or being totally clueless about her size or coloring, e.g. holding up a boxy orange T-shirt and telling her you think she would look great in it. Which is kind of sweet,  but also annoying because it's so unhelpful. 

FWIW, here are my thoughts on the examples you listed: #1 has kind of a high neckline, but it looks like it might open up a bit once it's on, which could be a good thing. I'm not sure about the stripes on #2, but I think the wrap styling on the top part would be flattering to most figures. I agree with agouderia about high-waisted wrap dresses. I've seen women with smaller busts (think Rachael Ray) or larger ones totally rock that look. The tailoring on #3 looks good, as does the print, but if your wife's taste is as classic/conservative as you've stated elsewhere, she might not go for something described as an "ultra-modern/abstract print."  #4 is very attractive, but I have tried dresses with that type of geometric pattern before, and let's just say they weren't very flattering on me. Every curve seemed to disrupt the pattern and end up looking puckered. 

Good luck in your search! 

P.S. The other ladies here have provided some beautiful examples. 
luvmybhm is spot on about the trendiness of maxi dresses right now. 
Xyantha: I can't see your other pics any more, but that "terror dress" (lol) is really cute! 
lucca, I love all of your pics, but that red dress is just...wow!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 6, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> lucca, I love all of your pics, but that red dress is just...wow!


*snipped*

Thank you MsBrightside! That is so sweet.


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucca, I just finally had a chance to go through your pics properly and want to thank you so much. It makes such a difference being able to see different looms and styles on a more similar body! That is a huge help


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 6, 2015)

you are welcome Tad. My sister is a size 16/18 closer to your wife. She has the same issues with the belly and the arms. These 2 pics are my sister. They are not the best, but I hope they help as well. (Normally either I or her blonde wonder pick out her clothes.) 

View attachment My sister 1.1.jpg


View attachment my sister 2.2.jpg


----------



## agouderia (Jun 8, 2015)

A bit late in the response .... 



Tad said:


> First one, I think the small, busy, pattern, may not work as well on a size 18 as a size 2? (and it is polyester, so would be off the list anyway) Other than that, what would your thoughts be on that styling?
> 
> Second one, horizontal stripes around the bottom half would emphasize wider hips, which would be a mistake (I mean, as an FA I might not complain, but....). But that top part, would that style be reasonable, or crazy, and why?
> 
> ...



Nr. 1 - polyester with polyester lining - absolute no go as a sun dress, waay to hot. Plus - if it get's really sweaty a few times, it's almost impossible to get the body odor back out.

Nr. 2 - if the knit is not too thick, it would make a nice sun dress. Also - I don't see the potential 'pear-problem' with the block stripes in the skirt. The pattern and cut of the top automatically draw all attention to the cleavage.

Nr. 3 - again, polyester lining, not good in hot weather. (I've unpicked the too thick lining from linen or cotton summer dresses and re-sewed the inner seams, so that they can serve their actual purpose). The pattern is one which you have to see on someone whether it really is flattering.

Nr. 4 - great sun dress for a pear - if she is > 5'9". The skirt needs the height to look good.

Tad - since you're putting so much work & thought into the project sun dress (.... which is incredibly sweet by the way; your wife probably doesn't even know how lucky she is...) - have you ever thought about having one (or 2 or 3 ....;-)sewn to measure/tailor made?

Now this is not some crazy posh idea - but given the time & energy you're investing as well as the price ranges you've shown, it is within reach.

Why?

Your wife gets a unique piece she really likes - no compromise in the line of 'my favorite piece doesn't exist in my size..." 

Much better, more adequate fabric - 100% cotton, linen or blends of both, in fine muslin, cambric, crepe - perfect for summer. (Industrial clothing for women these days mostly is made in some synthetic blends, which aren't great to wear in the heat. This is the reason, working more in the Mediterranean again, that I revived my family's sewing roots for myself in the past 2-3 years.)

Probably less running from shop to shop and through malls.

How to go about it?

Dress patterns of all types and in all sizes are easy to find online.
Download a few you really like.
Have them printed and transfer the pattern onto tissue paper (in pretty colors makes it more fun). 
In a fun, peaceful moment, pin them onto your wife (in bra & panties) and see how she likes them, how she feels in a particular style.
(Granted, it's paper - but it actually works pretty well to get an idea of what a style would look & feel like).

If you want to be fully prepared, get some fabric samples beforehand. In most fabric stores they'll give you a scrap free of charge.

Where to have it made at not sky high prices?

Do you have a vocational training school nearby? Design academy? They often are looking for sewing models or will make things at low cost. 
Check local ethnic, organic or cooperative supermarkets & shops - people often offer such services there in small personal adds. 
Social, community or integration projects of all types often having sewing classes where advanced participants also are willing to work against a small compensation. 
Maybe a good friend, relative or neighbor with the talent?

Good luck!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 8, 2015)

aguderia...Trust me.. when I say that horizontal stripes are not good on the widest part of the body. Check any fashion site and they will say the same. 

Aside from that, everything else is on point. I have been getting back into sewing myself. Thank God my mom was a seamstress and we have an industrial machine at home. Sewing is relaxing for me so I enjoy. 

But just a warning, if you are going to go the route of sewing, certain materials require certain thread and certain needles to sew them with. This can get a bit frustrating, but when you have something nice you made yourself, it is very satisfying as well.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2015)

Re: horizontal stripes on the widest body part. There are exceptions to every rule (and I entirely believe that there are exceptions to this one--I've seen rare cases where it works brilliantly) ... but do you want to take the time to find out if this is one of those exceptions, or to just follow the rule? I know that my wife, wanting to put fairly minimal time into choosing clothes, will prefer to go by the rule, so I would think carefully before deciding if it was worth trying to convince her that something was an exception. I would need to be very strongly sold on it.

Re: getting a dress made. Agouderia, trust you to take things to the next level  I love that you do this, I really do, because it is important to look outside the box (and especially outside the big-box store!). 

In this case, I think my intention in showing those particular dresses didn’t come across as clearly as I’d hoped, which in turn may have given you some incorrect data points. I was not proposing those particular dresses, just using them as discussion points—visual case studies if you will. For that reason I didn’t worry about the material or the price. (I did glance at the materials, I didn’t pay any attention to the price, as I wasn’t looking to buy any of them, and on the assumption that most summer clothing at this time of year will be available at a reduced price if you shop carefully so that the prices were not even reflective of what we might pay in the end).

Anyway, as this would be along the lines of a test dress, to see if she has any desire to truly wear such a dress on any sort of common basis, I don’t think I’d invest the time, focus, and money in getting one custom made. If she finds that she might like to wear one more, but is not happy with the test dress, then that is a different situation and that may make sense as the way to go. (here I deleted a long ramble on this topic. Updating schedules and herding cats, errr engineers, makes me far too prone to rambling on around here, as my brain desperately seeks something more enjoyable to think about).

Anyway, last weekend was far too lovely, weather-wise, to &#8216;ruin it with shopping’ (my wife’s POV), or to really want to spend any more time than necessary under artificial light (mine), so no progress was made on this front in my own story.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 9, 2015)

Tad, I love how much thought you're putting into this. Mrs Tad is indeed a lucky lady. 

I forgot to mention that I bought this dress recently:






It would be better in a cotton fabric for warmer climes, but it was pretty lightweight and airy to wear. The cut might work for your wife? I managed to find a pic of me in it, incase that helps any...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 9, 2015)

agouderia said:


> Tad - since you're putting so much work & thought into the project sun dress (.... which is incredibly sweet by the way; your wife probably doesn't even know how lucky she is...) ...



So true! It is so sweet!!

I personally hate cotton because although i dont stink i do sweat - most cotton dressed end up becoming soaked if i am in the sun, and just dont dry. The poly blends may get damp but dry so much faster. Thats just a personal thing.

Tad - as another option...all women have comfy vs nice clothes. Maybe suggest a dress that will be supperrrr comfy? It doesnt matter if it is stunning if she is only around the house and garden? I say this because comfy jeans never look good on me; i have to sometimes just buy them for around the house sort of thing you know?


----------



## Tad (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Gingembre, seeing dresses on actual curvy bodies is so helpful! (I was trying to look at Old Navy’s dresses earlier today, but with the dresses displayed on coat-hanger style models I couldn’t get a feel for them at all). That dress certainly is displayed to much better advantage being worn by you than photographed lying flat.

Xyantha, wife is a cotton fan. These things just are, you know? As for comfy, I totally agree, and I’m targeting more comfy than dressy, but *waves hands around in a complicated manner, to indicate that these things get complicated* In summary, my best guess is that, to be actually worn, it has to be dressier than her (abundant) current comfy clothes, while still being pleasant to wear in hot, sticky, weather. (note that she doesn’t have to dress for work, and she hates giving in and turning on the air conditioning, so has no real use for something that is comfortable at office temperatures, we are strictly looking at or above upper 20’s with a humidex up into the mid-thirties, or so I suspect)

I don’t know how thoughtful all of this really is. Imagine that you really enjoy having your hands on your partner, so are eager to give them back rubs and massages—but they are pretty indifferent to all of that. Are you really being thoughtful? Maybe you are just taking up some of their time they’d rather spend on something else? Kind of the same situation here, I think. (and at that, this hasn’t taken up all that much time. I’ve ended up doing a bunch of schedule finagling and engineer herding for the past few weeks, rather than my usual sort of thing, and I’ve needed lots of sanity breaks as a consequence. This has been one of my several sanity outlets)


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Regardless.. Tad, it is very sweet. Old navy clothes are comfy and airy and with the right accessories can be dressed up or dressed down.


----------



## cherrygarcia (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd just like to point out that this website: 
http://www.alight.com/plus-size-dresses.html
has a great selection; my sister and I have both gotten dresses there. We're both fat ladies with way different figures and different taste in clothes. 

edit: the dresses are already sorted into categories, so you can go through all the 'casual' dresses without doing a million searches.


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks CG!

==========================

Tl;dr: the propaganda portion of this effort maybe made some progress this week.

Rambling old-guy-story version: There happens to be a discount store in our neighborhood, where we generally pick up milk and a few other groceries, and every now and then I’ve picked up t-shirts or sweatshirts for myself or the boy there, but we’d never really paid much attention to the small selection of women’s clothes. But as my wife was going through earlier this week, she noticed a rack marked as having plus sized shorts, tried some on, decided they’d do, and since they were only $18 she picked up four pairs (as is her typical shopping approach—&#8216;if you find something OK, buy redundant pairs so you don’t have to shop for that category again for at least a couple of years, if not longer’). She was wearing one of the pairs of shorts this morning, leading to a short discussion, in which I got to ask “So, did they have any reasonable dresses, too?” She gave me the usual “Blah!” type of response, but I managed to reasonably concisely lay out the case for having something dressier than shorts and t-shirts that was still comfy in warm weather, and it felt like she was actually receptive to the argument. And we don’t have anything in particular going on this weekend, so I’ll see if I can steer her into a store at some point.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 17, 2015)

hi tad. fyi. i get the womanwithin emails. they are having a flash sale on some of their summer overstock. you get 60% off original price. i glanced and they do have some cute summer dresses in there. use the code 

wwflash

and you will get the 60% off. 

i know you wanted her to try them on, but maybe you can look together and find one she likes. 

good luck!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a couple very nice long "maxi" skirts in comfortable material. They're breezy, cover everything you want and you can pick the type of shirt you'd like to wear with them. I can dress it up or keep it casual.

Here is an example 

Black maxi skirt


I wouldn't wear anything with a heel myself though. SO COMFORTABLE.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 17, 2015)

That dress is so pretty and you look even prettier in it! 




Gingembre said:


> Tad, I love how much thought you're putting into this. Mrs Tad is indeed a lucky lady.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I bought this dress recently:
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodDaySir (Jun 17, 2015)

If she likes cotton, maybe she will like all-natural rayon? The batik clothing company I work for ONLY uses all-natural rayon and it is PERFECT for summer.

This is our website. http://www.eagleraytraders.com/

I'll be frank, not a ton of our clothes are fat-girl friendly, but most of the dress styles go up to 3X (US 26-28). Also a lot of our dress styles have POCKETS!! And ties in the back. SUPER comfy!


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2015)

GoodDaySir said:


> If she likes cotton, maybe she will like all-natural rayon? The batik clothing company I work for ONLY uses all-natural rayon and it is PERFECT for summer.
> 
> This is our website. http://www.eagleraytraders.com/
> 
> I'll be frank, not a ton of our clothes are fat-girl friendly, but most of the dress styles go up to 3X (US 26-28). Also a lot of our dress styles have POCKETS!! And ties in the back. SUPER comfy!



Interesting, cool company, and thanks for bringing it up. I doubt I get her to order clothes only this decade, but who knows..... so for sure I'll come back to the various on-line links in here if I ever get her to give it a shot


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> That dress is so pretty and you look even prettier in it!



Aww thanks, lovely!


----------



## Tad (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm giving up for this Summer. Wife's willingness to shop is even lower than usual, I think because it reminds her that she is a size up from her usual (and of course when checking the fit of clothes, will notice that she is bigger). 

(I'll have to settle for the fact that after a couple of rough years with shorts she'd found some ones that are cute on her this year, and I managed to snag what were probably the last two pairs in the city in her size on the weekend, so at least she has some stuff in good shape to wear in the warm weather. Still would have loved to get her into a dress, but ... the horse won't drink)


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awwwww.... Well.. there is always next year. I am sure she will eventually get there.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 23, 2015)

You are doing great to try to find her stuff. Most guys wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Tad, was just going to say i follow Chastity garners blog, she's a plus size fashionista, i would classify her as a pear. She posts almost daily different outfits, ranging from casual to formal etc and lots of pretty sun dresses. 

Just in case it helps even if for next summer http://www.garnerstyle.blogspot.com/ and https://instagram.com/garnerstyle/?hl=en for mostly pictures. I'm not even on instagram myself but i lurk on her page as i've gotten loads of ideas/fashion tips from it. 

This thread has been really helpful to me as well (thanks to the ladies who posted pics/links and thanks Tad for starting it)...i've never worn a sun dress in my entire life and want to start doing so because life is too damn short to care about what others think!

All the best and hope you can find her a sun dress for next summer, what a lucky girl she is!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 4, 2015)

This is from last summer,I wore it with tights and loved it.Being a pear I think it looked great on me.I've since gained and can't wear it,need to find a replacement,good luck!&#128515; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lisaray12 (Aug 20, 2015)

Your dress is very sexy and you stunning in it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## CassieLyons (Apr 20, 2016)

I wear a lot of maxi dresses or knee length dresses that are either straight down or cinch in at the waist to look somewhat two piecey.


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2016)

And boom, she bought three dresses at a booth at an outdoor festival today. 

Never in the 26 years I have known her has she had more than two dresses, period, and that was generally when one w all purpose eddings/funerals/christmas parties dress wasn't fitting well and had been replaced but not yet given away.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Tad said:


> And boom, she bought three dresses at a booth at an outdoor festival today.
> 
> Never in the 26 years I have known her has she had more than two dresses, period, and that was generally when one w all purpose weddings/funerals/christmas parties dress wasn't fitting well and had been replaced but not yet given away.



LMFAO! You know, I saw this thread on Friday and I was going to ask you if she was going tobuy dresses this year..lol


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2016)

On Thursday I would have said "No, I don't think so. I've not heard anything suggesting she has warmed up to dresses at all." Then we were at this festival Thursday evening and she commented that this one booth had nice dresses. I tried to stay fairly neutral, for fear of smothering that spark of interest with too much enthusiasm.

We were back at the festival on Friday, and she didn't say anything, but apparently she had looked a little more closely.

On Saturday we were talking about my son's graduation ceremony later this week, and that we would probably just choose clothes that would let us bike to it. She'd bought a new bike this year that has the classic/old-fashioned women's frame (very low step-through in the middle, upright seating position) and I quipped that she just needed a summery dress and to ride that bike and she'd be the very picture of Summer elegance .. and instead of giving me the look of death for bringing up the dress concept she said "I was actually thinking of that ... " She had another idea or two that didn't quite work out when she looked into them that day.

On Sunday we had to go near that festival on another chore, and she said she wanted to go look at the dressed, commenting "Most likely they won't have anything big enough for me, but I'll check." in a tone of "I'll let fate decide this thing." And lo-and-behold, they were flexibly enough cut that their large actually worked for her. Well, a number of the patterns were not flattering, but she found a few that worked out well. (I'm not totally sold on the pinkish-red one, but when she decided to buy all three I just bit my tongue and nodded enthusiastically. The navy-black one is actually quite spectacular on her, although perhaps a little dark for a sun dress. An evening summer dress, maybe? The purple one is probably the best compromise. All actually come with a tie-belt, but those really were not helping). 

View attachment dr1.jpg


View attachment dr2.jpg


View attachment dr3.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> On Thursday I would have said "No, I don't think so. I've not heard anything suggesting she has warmed up to dresses at all." Then we were at this festival Thursday evening and she commented that this one booth had nice dresses. I tried to stay fairly neutral, for fear of smothering that spark of interest with too much enthusiasm.
> 
> We were back at the festival on Friday, and she didn't say anything, but apparently she had looked a little more closely.
> 
> ...


These are all great. I love them all! The black and white one is good for day and night.. there are some summer days that are breezy and it will work on those days. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2016)

Yah, that slanted pattern works really well on her, emphasizes the waist-hip curve but not the width of her hips or bulge of her belly. (not that I mind dresses that do either of those things, but I can understand that she is not wearing them mostly for me, lol)

All the dresses are, umm, some sewing term about the cloth and the bias (on the bias? off the bias?), basically cut diagonal to the weave, and that seems to help how they form and drape for a figure like hers.

Now to see how much she actually wears any of them .... although she has joked about wearing one to work this week just to see everyone in shock.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> Yah, that slanted pattern works really well on her, emphasizes the waist-hip curve but not the width of her hips or bulge of her belly. (not that I mind dresses that do either of those things, but I can understand that she is not wearing them mostly for me, lol)
> 
> All the dresses are, umm, some sewing term about the cloth and the bias (on the bias? off the bias?), basically cut diagonal to the weave, and that seems to help how they form and drape for a figure like hers.
> 
> Now to see how much she actually wears any of them .... although she has joked about wearing one to work this week just to see everyone in shock.


 
Cut on the bias... I believe is the term for it. Basically cutting against the grain in laymans terms.


----------



## SammyGregory (Jun 27, 2016)

I would suggest form fitting halfway down her torso then flares out at the waist and is flowy. It'll keep her shape while hiding parts she may not want to show off.


----------



## Tad (Jul 5, 2016)

She did actually wear one of them (for our son's highschool graduation -- wanted something appropriate to the heat, but dressier than shorts). That dark one really does work well on her, she was very pleased with how it doesn't emphasize her wider or lumpier bits. (this pic was taken later that day when we'd gone for a walk, and she was goofing around and stolen my sun hat briefly. She doesn't normally accessorize with a straw hat!)


----------

